# Nightshade Free BBQ Sauce



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2020)

P.A.G. gave me permission toshare this Sauce. It's great on pork.Nightshade Free BBQ Sauce

Ingredients
1/2 cup apple butter
1 tbsp cider vinegar
2 tsp minced onion
1 tsp minced garlic
1/2 tsp tamari (or soy sauce)
Couple drops liquid smoke
1/8 tsp dried mustard
Black pepper to taste

Directions
Place all ingredients in a pan. Simmer until flavors blend and sauce is desired thickness.


Seeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks Chief. Copied to Copy Me That and saved to my computer. I especially like that there is no added sugar.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 24, 2020)

We have been using a store bought version with carrots and squash instead of tomatoes.  

I don't really like it, even  though I prefer a mustard based sauce.  My wife thinks it's awesome, but she hates regular bbq sauces.  So I keep using it.


----------

